#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  VIP Bus from Morchit to Udon Thani ?

## nigelandjan

Just looking at options getting up from BKK to Udon on our upcoming trip , and as were gonna be over for 5 months there is no mad rush , so was thinking of saving a few bob by bussing it up as the plane now is about £180 return for the two of us . 

Thing is I have done a bit of research and I cant find a website for a VIP bus , so does anyone have a link ? or could kindly point me in the right direction ? 

I know Chan tours ? have VIP busses but I,m buggered if I can find em ,, all I keep getting is trips to the Carribean ,, on second thoughts  :mid:

----------


## Dillinger

This info is 4 years old mate. it's called Mo Chit BTW :Smile: 




> You can get a VIP bus from BKK(Mo Chit) to Udon with Chan tours, 520 baht, I think they run two a day, 1 a 11:15 am and then one in the evening. Takes around 8 hours, but they give you food and drinks, there are personal TV screens but the movies are all in Thai, they have electric reclining seats, with massage so I manage a few hours sleep.





> from Mo chit there are VIP32 and VIP24.. thats the amount of seats, i found the 24 has loads of leg room, its really good.. however if your arriving at swampy, you can get an airport bus that takes you to the airport bus station and get a bus to udon, all buses take about 6-7 hours.. are airconned and your given a blanket to sleep under!!
> 
> buses are usually every hour or so and at mo chit there is a choice of companies.. i have only taken the night bus either way and slept so i cant comment on the day bus..





> Can be a bit of a Hairy Ride on some Tours, i recommend keeping your eyes closed.. )( ....fastest things on the roads these buses. ***** But better in Daylight Hours imo.
> and yes the bus will stop.





> That's so you can change your Undies !!


 :rofl: 




> I used the Suvarnabhumi Airport to udon service a month ago; you just use the free airport shuttle service to the transportation centre and walk down to the ticket office, buy your ticket and the bus stand is only 30 metres away, by the entrance to 108 shop (like 7-11). Bus is mustard yellow in colour and fairly new, has 825 in service number and says destination Nong Khai (and Udon i think). time: 8pm and 9 pm. not certain about daytime services, but these times fit in with many planes which arrive around 6-7pm. you get blanket, water, snack and maybe milk. Driving standard good, bus usually half full or less, can get some sleep (i take inflatable travel pillow). Only problem: 9pm service arrives in Udon at about 5:15am, not much open then. Cost 418 baht.
> 
> Return service a bit more problematic: english signs few and far between at Udon central bus station. But buy your ticket at one of the offices to one side of the bus station (south side, office nearest main road). Only one service i think, at 8:30 pm; leaves from stand 5. The yellow colour and sign on front saying 'Suvarnabhumi' will tell you that you have the right one (also 825 service). Arrives at Suvarnabhumi transportation centre around 4:45 am; shuttle services start at 5:00am i think. This means fits in with most early morning flights with some time to spare.
> 
> I am told there are no VIP coaches running this route. But anyway service is quite good and will use again.


http://www.udontalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=278

----------


## Dillinger

> Chan Tour Co. Hours and Phone Numbers
> Postby boxcar » January 28, 2011, 12:44 pm
> 
> I had such a difficult time finding information for Chan Tour that when I finally did find it, I thought it would be nice to post it here in case someone else needs it.
> 
> Chan Tour Chiang Mai office
> T: 05 327 4721
> 05 327 4722
> Ticket Office: 06:00-21:00
> ...







Chan Tour Co. Hours and Phone Numbers : Travel & Transport

----------


## Necron99

All that time in a aluminum coffin driven by a crackhead surrounded by noisy sweaty Yermans....   Yeesh....     bus schedules Mo Chit.


I'd rather get the train.

----------


## Farangbaba

www.nakhonchaiair.com

This is the address for Nakhonchai Air bus service. I recommend them as they do not speed and their busses are quite comfortable and not too expensive.
Rgds Gordon :UK:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

I would just pay the extra for the connecting flight nige,never done that bus route the same day as doing 11 hours on a plane,not nice.

If your certain that,s what you want to do just turn up at Mochit,easy enough to book your tickets.
Done the trip a few times fairly recently both ways,looking at about 580 one way.

Expect you are aware but you will most likely have some time to kill ( earliest bus leaves around 8pm ), I would dump your cases off after getting your tickets and have a wonder around the near by park which is nice.

Get a cab after to find somewhere for dinner timing it so when you get back to Mochit you only have about an hour waiting for your bus. :Smile:

----------


## Spin

Chan tours buses are old shite.

----------


## daveboy

Get the train.

----------


## poorfalang

chill out at the hotel in bangkok first, decent food, ya dong available too, should make a nice night, next day, go to (More shit) and get the chan tour travel direct to Udon, easy mate, old bus? get real fellas, they are decent but i agree with dave after an 11 hour flight? not a good idea
just make sure you don't need to have a shit on da bus, you will feel sorry. :Smile: 

Good luck 
post some pictures of the bus to shut the kunts up, not to forget the toilet :Smile: 

dvd, auto massage chair with 3 settings but no happy ending, sexy ladyboy serving you water and kanom, 
it's ok

----------


## Dillinger

FLY

Ive just looked on Air Asia return flights in October, theyre only 2,500 baht each.
There's loads of Promo flights on there if you book early

----------


## aging one

Nigel Air Asia are having a sale now, check it out. 
AirAsia | Cheap flights from Thailand to Hong Kong, Singapore, Sydney and more

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I always use AirAsia unless I'm connecting at Swampy.

The buses are shit unless you like danger.

The train is expensive and slow, but can be good fun if you have your own private cabin.

----------


## klong toey

Think this is on of the better vip bus services.
¹¤ÃªÑÂáÍÃì ÃÑ¡ÉìâÅ¡ :: à·ÕèÂÇÃ¶Í¹ØÃÑ¡Éì¾ÅÑ§§Ò¹ à¾×èÍ¤Ø³ à¾×èÍâÅ¡

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> get the train.





> Get the train.


Get the train

----------


## baldrick

if nakon chai air - NCA - does the route , take them

I took a bus to Nong Khai once - Udon Air - it was not too bad , daytime run

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Bus is around 400bt, train about 650bt.

I reckon a sleeper bus is better than a daytime one, fall asleep and are there when you wake up early 5-6am

Train is slow, never and never on time, but much more comfortable, sleepers in 2nd class aircon (650bt) are nice and comfortable, and it's a good chug out of bangers if you sit in the restaurant car and drink icey cold brews.

----------


## Boon Mee

> All that time in a aluminum coffin driven by a crackhead surrounded by noisy sweaty Yermans....   Yeesh....     bus schedules Mo Chit.
> 
> 
> I'd rather get the train.


Or rent (hire) a car.  It's not that expensive (dear) to do so in LOS.

----------


## BobR

> www.nakhonchaiair.com
> 
> This is the address for Nakhonchai Air bus service. I recommend them as they do not speed and their busses are quite comfortable and not too expensive.
> Rgds Gordon


I was going to say the exact same thing, Nakhonchaiair are the only buses I will ride in Thailand, not only are they nice clean Mercedes buses, but the drivers appear to be relatively well disciplined. Once you get to Udon, they have every kind of local transportation.

----------


## Thungsongsausage

I just did a midnight bus from Khon Kaen to BKK last night and then back again this morning and i am totally KNACKERED.... I went with Nakhon Chai Air on their gold class bus (32 seats) and it was good BUT i will in future pay the TG price and fly.... I night in your own bed or in a hotel beats the ass off a night on a bumpy bus  :Smile:

----------


## Gazza

Overnight buses? Fuk that! I stick to only daytime ones. Being woken up by a passenger's loudest mobile ringtone known to man every 40 mins does not, and nor will it ever, make me a happy bunny.

The following is just a mish-mash of waffle about some of my bus traveling.

My latest bus trips for the last 2 years have all been to and from Mae Sot. But prior to that I've bussed it a few times to Nong Khai and Ranong.
I've tried several of the bus companies (that cover many other routes in Thailand) and the best one turned out to be the cheapest at around 200b. There was no seat headrest digging into the top of my shoulders (I'm 1.8m) thereby making me slouch and causing my back to ache like that of VIP bus seats that cost 480b. OK, so the VIP bus gave me a 5 baht's worth of Thai cola in a plastic cup and a packet of biscuits worth about the same. But, I can live without them.

The Mae Sot/Tak buses all covered the same route and got me to my destinations at about the same time. Only difference being the choice of rest stops for a meal. Different stops but the food served is equally as pig-swillish as at most other rest stops too. If you're lucky, there may be a 7-11 close-by to the restaurant stop where you can buy something that more resembles food or some nibbly dibblies, munchables, crisps, chocs etc. and none of those OTOP selections at rest stops of dried tadpole tits, dried prunes, dried scambled spiders legs, pork scrappings or scratchings, lime-green sponge cakes etc.

The Nong Khai bus that I got stopped at Khorat (you'll probably stop here for a meal break) and Udon on the way, as well as every other place with a population over 20 or so it seemed. I could've flown back to England in a shorter period of time than it took getting from BKK to NK. So I would advise a VIP or Express bus to Udon if you plan on going directly there. Don't bother asking at the bus station what time a particular bus will arrive at your destination as you'll only have to add or subtract 2 hours from what you're told. Ask the driver to get a more accurate guess. You could break up your journey with a stay at Khorat, an instantly forgettable town unless you live there in which case you won't have that option.

Seating. When booking at the office you'll be shown a seat plan. If available get the 2 seats so that the stairs are directly in front of you. You'll get more leg room and an unobstructed view of the TV placed at the other side at the top of the stairs. And obviously there'll be no-one sitting in front of you who can fully recline their seat into your lap.

All the bus companies over the last 5 years that I've used have had fairly good drivers and pleasant enough crews, and have never had any speeding loonies behind the wheel like they had many years ago. Now the seats and service is almost airline standard.
 :Smile:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Overnight buses? Fuk that!


Depends how long the trip is. If its 8-10 hours then overnight is the only sensible thing to do. I do BKK to Aranyaprathet regularly and do this in the daytime for various reasons. But BKK to Nong Khai (or Udon) is only sensible at night. But sure, if you're flush - take a flight. But on a budget - bus if you have to be on time and train if you're not on a tight schedule.

----------


## aging one

> BUT i will in future pay the TG price and fly.... I night in your own bed or in a hotel beats the ass off a night on a bumpy bus


Air Asia again.  Often less than 1,000 baht in total each way. 

But they do play games. I am having a hard time getting a cheap flight to Bali. This weeks sale price is more than last weeks. What the hell almost 3 months go go.

----------


## terry57

> All that time in a aluminum coffin driven by a crackhead surrounded by noisy sweaty Yermans....   Yeesh....     bus schedules Mo Chit.
> 
> 
> I'd rather get the train.




Oh shit yes, 

The Train is a real nice trip. the best way to do it is to stop overnight in Ayuthia ( spelling)  ??  and Surin on the way.

No friggin rush is there, ?

Bash the bus up your back bottom, the worst and most dangerous way to travel in Thailand.

Fuk that.

----------


## xanax

I think a train got derailed today?

----------


## terry57

> If its 8-10 hours then overnight is the only sensible thing to do. 
> 
> Bus if you have to be on time and train if you're not on a tight schedule.




Jessus Albert,

If one is seriously considering taking the Bus to save a few baht its time to consider throwing ones self under the foking thing.  ????  

With all the crack heads and Ya-Ba addicts plying the roads and the history of bus accidents there's no joy what so ever going by bus. 

Friggin shit way to travel anyway.

Much better to sit back on the train have a few beers and enjoy the journey.

----------


## terry57

> I think a train got derailed today?





Yes, on the way to Chiang Mai.


Bad luck innit,

A rather uncommon Occurrence compared to taking a shitty bus trip with some mad Muppet at the wheel.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> shitty bus trip with some mad Muppet at the wheel.


they're pretty rare though Tel - 90% are sober and sensible wether super budget or VIP. I'm talking about government buses here. If you get in a minivan you have 70% chance of a yaba smoking nutter who hasn't slept in 3 days, just split up with his bird and stabbed somebody the last time you stopped for LPG. If you're on a big bus and you crash - chances are you won't even wake up - till the morning. Have a smash in one of those tinny mini vans and chances are you won't ever wake up.

----------


## terry57

> I would just pay the extra for the connecting flight nigel.


Thing is mate, 

If one has just spent 40K on a flight from Blighty and is gagging to get up to Ubon the cost of a flight up there is fok all in the grand scheme of things.   :Confused:

----------


## terry57

> they're pretty rare though Tel - 90% are sober and sensible weather super budget or VIP. I'm talking about government buses here.




Yes I agree,

In general the Government buses are Ok,  I'm just big on the Train and enjoying the journey, that's why I come to Thailand.

Sit back have a few beers meet some locals and travel slow without being crammed into a death machine. 



Everyone's different EH.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> In general the Government buses are Ok, I'm just big on the Train and enjoying the journey, that's why I come to Thailand.  Sit back have a few beers meet some locals and travel slow without being crammed into a death machine.


Yup - so long as you're not super rushed, the train is by far the best option as you say.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> If one has just spent 40K on a flight from Blighty and is gagging to get up to Ubon the cost of a flight up there is fok all in the grand scheme of things.


Yes, but if you've just got in from Blighty, a slow train full of high jinx, cold beer and clean air, jungles and a good snooze might just be what the doctor ordered  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> shitty bus trip with some mad Muppet at the wheel.
> 
> 
> they're pretty rare though Tel - 90% are sober and sensible wether super budget or VIP. I'm talking about government buses here. If you get in a minivan you have 70% chance of a yaba smoking nutter who hasn't slept in 3 days, just split up with his bird and stabbed somebody the last time you stopped for LPG. If you're on a big bus and you crash - chances are you won't even wake up - till the morning. Have a smash in one of those tinny mini vans and chances are you won't ever wake up.


Got to disagree.

Anyone who has done Chan Tours from Udon to Bangkok will stop at their depot to refuel. Whilst there one can look out upon line after line of smashed up buses. Nice.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Well I've travelled on hundreds of busses the length and breadth of this country over the last 10 years - and that's my experience.

----------


## fishlocker

Rented a minivan and driver once to travel from vientine to pakse. I had a flight for the three of us out of VTE  to BKK a month later. Rather than travel back up that road I chose to Buy one way to Bkk from Pakse. Money no object. Saw one truck hit an ox on the way down.It was a mess. My driver drove way too fast for the conditions even though we kept asking him to slow the F down. Too many cows, dogs, people in slow wagons, small children,unlit cycles and general poor driving to let someone drive us.Good luck with what you choose and have a safe trip.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Rented a minivan and driver once to travel from vientine to pakse. I had a flight for the three of us out of VTE  to BKK a month later. Rather than travel back up that road I chose to Buy one way to Bkk from Pakse. Money no object. Saw one truck hit an ox on the way down.It was a mess. My driver drove way too fast for the conditions even though we kept asking him to slow the F down. Too many cows, dogs, people in slow wagons, small children,unlit cycles and general poor driving to let someone drive us.Good luck with what you choose and have a safe trip.


In my experience all minivan drivers are lunatics!

The buses are different,sure many still drive like reckless cnuts but I have had some fairly good drivers. Its luck of the draw but I would sooner be in a coach that rear ends anything from a cow to another vehicle!

Sure our Nige will arrive in one piece whether he decides to do a quick hour flight or the over night bus trip.

Fly all the way in Nige and bus back,its not so bad! :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Thankyou all lads for your contributions + suggestions ,, sorry I have been at work all day so I am just home now to reply . 

First off a BIG thanyou to FarangBB that is EXACTLY the kinda link I was looking for ,, I checked out that website and read up on they're drivers + methods of work etc and I am quite impressed ,, bit of luxury I reckon 21 seats on that bus plenty of room 1400 bht for the 2 of us compared to around 7000  on Air Asia ,, I looked into theyre "sale " prices and they dont include luggage ,, mabe good for a commuter BKK to Udon but coming with your luggage a bit more dough .








> Thing is mate, 
> 
> If one has just spent 40K on a flight from Blighty and is gagging to get up to Ubon the cost of a flight up there is fok all in the grand scheme of things.


Actually Tel we are all different in different circumstances mate , you may well be the guy travelling with the gold rope round your neck and good on you to ,, but I,m the guy with the Superdrug,s own brand £2.50p per bottle aftershave ,, we are on our way over to supervise the build of a small home on the wifes land , which we are paying cash for that we have worked and saved for + we are both over for 5 months so no income for either for that period ,, beleive you me mate we have worked things out and its all very do-able , we have budgeted for as many eventualities as we can foresee , however if there is  a saving to be made here on this journey ,, yes we,ll take it.



BTW for some of the other lads comments about getting on a bus after an 11 hour flight , we never was gonna do that , we will book a hotel close to Mo chit that includes a free transfer for around 600 bht then a tuk tuk ride in the morn to the bus station.

As I have stated we have 5 months so time is not of the essence .

Thankyou all for your help and input once again .


Just as an aside a severe weather ( heat ) alert has just been put out here tonight 31 deg today hotter tomorrow + 4 dead due to weather related incidents

----------


## Gravesend Dave

Christ Nige that was a bit of a song an dance!

So you are going to have an overnight in Bangkok,nice jetlagged stay in a hotel just to board a long bus ride the next day!

I don,t care who you book the bus with,chances are it won,t be what you expect as you know this is Thailand,pretty pointless to book anything in advance thinking you will get a better deal :Smile: 

Good trip anyway.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Christ Nige that was a bit of a song an dance!


well mabe , mabe not ,, unfortunately unless you post warts and all up ,, a lot of assumptions / conclusions are drawn .

We arrive in BKK 3 pm and I will neither be tired or jet lagged will have a nice bit of khao man gai on the street a nice shower then bed , round to the bus station for the 9.50 am for ooop north BIL will pick us up in Udon no probs , no rush .

As of October I am officially semi retired   :Smile:  going back for just 6 months work ,, well thats the plan for a few years untill I pull the pin for good

----------


## klong toey

Nig when we head down south to Yala  we prefer to take the train it is generally safer than the overnight buses a lot more comfortable.

----------


## nigelandjan

Last time I went down there KT , I went armour plate ,, I found that a lot safer  :Smile: 

Seriously I used to come over every 2 months to see some bird in Korat 11 hours flight + all the waiting to board etc hours of bollox get an illegal taxi to mo chit then get a bus up to Korat for lunch time , then out with the g/f for the night no probs  :Smile:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> 
> Christ Nige that was a bit of a song an dance!
> 
> 
> well mabe , mabe not ,, unfortunately unless you post warts and all up ,, a lot of assumptions / conclusions are drawn .
> 
> We arrive in BKK 3 pm and I will neither be tired or jet lagged will have a nice bit of khao man gai on the street a nice shower then bed , round to the bus station for the 9.50 am for ooop north BIL will pick us up in Udon no probs , no rush .
> 
> As of October I am officially semi retired   going back for just 6 months work ,, well thats the plan for a few years untill I pull the pin for good


Don,t mean to be rude but that flight takes its toll on the best of us!

If you have it all planned out then why the thread ffs!

Get on with it man if you don,t need advice,now you posted that hope you have a shit bus ride :Smile:  

What a shit thread to start if you know all the answers to your questions :mid: 

Advice or don,t bother as I already know better what is the point here :Confused:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Last time I went down there KT , I went armour plate ,, I found that a lot safer 
> 
> Seriously I used to come over every 2 months to see some bird in Korat 11 hours flight + all the waiting to board etc hours of bollox get an illegal taxi to mo chit then get a bus up to Korat for lunch time , then out with the g/f for the night no probs


If your that clued up why ask for advice then knock it!

You know it all so pointless to ask :mid:  :Trolling:

----------


## nigelandjan

> If you have it all planned out then why the thread ffs!


I asked for links for the bus service from BKK to Udon as I had never done it before and it was about 8 years ago I went to Mo chit .

I got he link I was hoping for that we couldnt find kindly provided by someone above .

Sorry I was unaware I had to consult you as to what or not to post up as a thread 

Now go off and boil your head and keep out of my shit threads

----------


## Gazza

> I had never done it before and it was about 8 years ago I went to Mo chit .


it's called MorChit BTW  :Smile:

----------


## Mid

IF one must be advised buses with more than 24 seats are to be avoided at all costs .

----------


## MrG

We've taken all of them to and from BKK to Udan Thank: airplane, night bus, day train and night train. 

Of them all I prefer the night train. First time it was OK, but lately we get shit accomodations--no private room and French toilets. I am told there is no way to get better accomodations on the night train to Udon because all of the good cars go to Chaing Mai. Don't know if this is true.

Night bus was interesting. I discovered Thai country music. It seems when played at a very high decible it keeps the driver awake. Can't argue with that.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> 
> If you have it all planned out then why the thread ffs!
> 
> 
> I asked for links for the bus service from BKK to Udon as I had never done it before and it was about 8 years ago I went to Mo chit .
> 
> I got he link I was hoping for that we couldnt find kindly provided by someone above .
> 
> ...


Was the trip to Mochit 8 years ago just for sight seeing?

My first post was going to be why would you need to ask for a link when it simple to find yourself,but I did not want to be rude.

Looks like more of a case of consulting you before make a post on your thread which seems totally pointless!

You say you have budgeted and saved for this trip and want to make savings where possible.
By the time you pay out for a Hotel for the night and all your other expenses Taxi,food etc,you won,t of saved little more than if you had just flown.

The bus trip is better at night but either way its almost equivalent to the time it takes to fly from the U.K!

If you really do want to save why not just get the bil to pick you up from the airport and share the driving back.It will be quicker than the bus unless you just fancy a nice ride on a bus that is.

Now I'm off to boil my head :mid:

----------


## mikem

There is a VIP bus about every hour to Udon 24 hours a day.
Nokair have 6 flights a day for about BT1,200 on promotion [ now ]

----------


## Dillinger

^ Nok air whacks you for the luggage

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> There is a VIP bus about every hour to Udon 24 hours a day.
> Nokair have 6 flights a day for about BT1,200 on promotion [ now ]


Never heard that,where do these VIP buses run from?

I am only really aware of Mochit up to Udon where they have morning buses and night.

Most recent trip some months back we took the bus from Pattaya up to Udon which still stopped at Mochit first.

Years ago before I married I done a trip up to Petchaboon on a day bus,first and last time for daytime bus trips.

----------


## Dillinger

Whereas look at the flights on the same day with air asia, where your 20kgs is in the price already, I think, and is half the price of Nok Air

----------


## peterpan

I wouldnt fuck around with any thing, trains, buses all have their drawbacks, last time I came up was by car,  comfortable AC Camry door to door, airport Suvy whatever.

 Friend aranged it comforable car, Issarn speaking, native from near where yr wife lives, honest, no BS and not at all  reckless. 
Well recommended.

I think the cost was 6000 Bt but that is a relatives price.

----------


## klong toey

Got any air miles accrued with Thai we used to use them for free flights inside Thailand only paid tax which was about 400 baht.Plus Thai keep sending me emails if you book on their website get free internal flights.And their not that expensive these days.We hired a taxi to Ubon and back driver fell asleep 3am nearly killed us i woke him up before we ran into the back of a cement mixer.He fell asleep 2 more times after that i had to keep waking him up.Just call it extreme taxi rides. :Smile:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Got any air miles accrued with Thai we used to use them for free flights inside Thailand only paid tax which was about 400 baht.Plus Thai keep sending me emails if you book on the website get free internal flights.And their not that expensive these days.We hired a taxi to Ubon and back driver fell asleep 3am nearly killed us i woke him up before we ran into the back of a cement mixer.He fell asleep 2 more times after that i had to keep waking him up.Just call it extreme taxi rides.


I generally use Thai,never had no free internals though, jammy git :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> last time I came up was by car





> the cost was 6000 Bt but that is a relatives price


Fok me, what's he like with strangers ? 
You can  get 3 return flights and a nosh for that

----------


## Necron99

^ I've often found here that "special " prices from BiLs, cousins etc are very special indeed.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Nok air


The last time (and I do mean the LAST time) I used those fvckers, I had a particularly bad hangover in Vientienne, couldn't hack a bus/train and had a few spare shekels so sat in an internet cafe in vientienne, and booked a flight from vientienne to BKK. Only after they took the money do they tell you it's overland to Nong Khai - with some serious stopovers and delays.

Fuck Nok Air - more slippery than a slippery fish covered in slippery oil  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

What day do you arrive in Bangkok Nige?

----------


## terry57

> Actually Tel we are all different in different circumstances mate , you may well be the guy travelling with the gold rope round your neck and good on you to .



Sorry Nigel,

I didn't mean to sound like a smart arse but Ive had some shockers of Bus rides in my early years in Thailand and now avoid them at all costs.

For me personally, its either fly, Train or hire a car and drive myself, my life is worth much more than saving Baht by getting in one of those buses whether there Government run or not.  

My nervous system just cant hack it and I'm sure its got something to do with my line of work and seeing the aftermath of road trauma maybe once too often. 

Have a good trip mate and I hope your new house build works out for you.

Cheers with it all.

----------


## Dillinger

> I didn't mean to sound like a smart arse


Youve been flashing your notes around on here for days now terry.

First there was the cheapskate with the 700 baht taxi from Swampy, then the bender with the short time room in Chiang Mai, now this.

The least you could do is do a mate a favour and pay for Nige's donkey ride to Udon :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

> Originally Posted by klong toey
> 
> 
> Got any air miles accrued with Thai we used to use them for free flights inside Thailand only paid tax which was about 400 baht.Plus Thai keep sending me emails if you book on the website get free internal flights.And their not that expensive these days.We hired a taxi to Ubon and back driver fell asleep 3am nearly killed us i woke him up before we ran into the back of a cement mixer.He fell asleep 2 more times after that i had to keep waking him up.Just call it extreme taxi rides.
> 
> 
> I generally use Thai,never had no free internals though, jammy git


Just use your air miles  its 15000 air miles for a return trip within Thailand.
http://www.thaiairways.com/frequent-...ards-chart.htm

----------


## terry57

> The least you could do is do a mate a favor and pay for Nige's donkey ride to Udon



Yes your absolutely correct, its the very least I could do for a fine fellow like Nigel.

Only one problem Though, 

Socal has got his cock buried nuts deep up the Donkeys bottom so we must wait until the Donkeys blows its load before Nigel can start the Journey.    :spam2:

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks a lot Tel for the good wishes ,, no doubt were gonna need em  :Smile: 

Cant green you mate at the mo sorry .

Thanks also to everyone else who has kindly taken the time to try to help me and share they're different experiences . 

However my mind is made up now after speaking to the lovely lady in BKK this morn we are going with this lot on the 9.50am out of BKK V.I.P 21 seat bus . 
The link kindly provided by farbb cheers mate , thats exactly what I was looking for  :Smile: 

This little journey works out at around £15.80p each ,, I just hope when the bird in this video comes up to me with my cold chicken + rice + cold fly egg on the top I havent got the bloody vibro thingy on the seat going too hard  :Smile: 








BTW Marmite we arrive on 25th Oct in BKK about 3.30 pm , so will leave for Udon on the 26th at about 9.50am arriving ( hopefully ) about 5.30pm  :Smile: 


Thankyou all once again

----------


## klong toey

Thats good Nig we arrive on the 23rd Oct plenty of time for a few beers in Bangkok.

----------


## terry57

> BTW Marmite we arrive on 25th Oct in BKK about 3.30 pm , so will leave for Udon on the 26th at about 9.50am arriving ( hopefully ) about 5.30pm






Always fok those two places up ???

If you going to see Marmite your going to Udonthani  and not Ubonrachathani.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I'll get them sorted one day.  Maybe.   :mid:

----------


## peterpan

yes udon thani it is, spent a a couple of hours with the said marmite this PM and as always pleasant company.

----------


## terry57

^

Nice one Peter, Onya.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> spent a a couple of hours with the said marmite this PM and as always pleasant company


How would you know?

----------


## nigelandjan

Just like to take this opportunity to thank all of those who have PM,d me and emailed me various offers of help with transport and some accommodation over the period of our extended stay in Thailand this year . 

You know who you are so I wont embarrass you on here ( mabe somewhere else later on though  :Smile:  )  

Its great to see such kindness by the vast majority  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ Don't forget toppin and tailin here in Malaysia too bud.
Take your pants off and make more room an all that

----------


## Bettyboo

Train, Nige - overnight sleeper. Nice trip.

----------


## somtamslap

> Train, Nige - overnight sleeper. Nice trip


 Or through the day. Overnight journeys are good for valium munching, beer swilling reprobates. 

Sounds ideal for Nige, actually... :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Your getting a tad too close to the bone there mate ^

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> spent a a couple of hours with the said marmite this PM and as always pleasant company
> 
> 
> How would you know?


Like it or not I find your company very pleasant, like most of the fellows that attend the world series cricket, Germans and Ozzies included. 

One American that can't hold his liquer too well but he's got the message and prefers solace. 

I find it satisfing that we  have found the formula for world peace, and despite being citizens of the world, we all get on together, now we just have to cater for the German love of being the boss and the American desire to fuck things up be interfering when they can't have all things going their own  way.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> One American that can't hold his liquer too well but he's got the message and prefers solace.


One?

.

----------


## Evilbaz

Your bus driver may be great but sometimes shit happens ...

19 dead in Thai bus crash | SBS World News

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Your bus driver may be great but sometimes shit happens ...
> 
> 19 dead in Thai bus crash | SBS World News


Yes bad shit can happen on any form of transport which I am sure Nigel is more than aware of.

Hope he has a safe trip but unless he travels on a custom tour bus used by Rock stars and the like its still going to be a long tedious journey,good luck with that Nigel  :Smile:

----------


## cdnski12

:Smile: I've bussed all over Thailand. The Moo Chit Buses are OK. I usually only travel in day time, for a max of 8 hours. I tried a sleeper bus in Vietnam ... and that was the last one. I actually did sleep. No more sleeper buses for this Canuck. I'd take the plane, before a sleeper bus.  The only hassle was the on board bus WC's, which were the usual Thai Village Brothel Level of Cleanliness. Admittedly I was travelling c/w my then Thai GF. She was a smart, efficient negotiator, so it all went pretty smoothly. I'm glad I did the heavy travelling for 3 years with her. Now I just go to Pattaya, Chiang Mai & Khon Kaen for Golf Holidays & to Koh Samet, if the weather is too wet for golf. I know my way around all those cities, so I don't have too many hassles.

 :bigbike:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Nige - if you do intend to slum it on a bus, get a downstairs seat as you'll have a lot less 'Fuck! This bus is going to fall over!" moments.

----------


## klong toey

> Nige - if you do intend to slum it on a bus, get a downstairs seat as you'll have a lot less 'Fuck! This bus is going to fall over!" moments.


We have got on the non government bus form Bangsean too Bangkok twice it takes the old road the one below the toll road.
Anyone want to scare themselves give it a go it is very scary i don't want to die enters your thoughts for at least an hour.Never been so happy to get out a bus when we get to Bangna it feels like you just escaped certain death.
And yes we were stupid enough to take that bus twice but i would rather walk then risk it again.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Nige - if you do intend to slum it on a bus, get a downstairs seat as you'll have a lot less 'Fuck! This bus is going to fall over!" moments.


Nakhonchai air mate single deck only 21 luxury seats ,, we,ll be ok ,, what will be will be

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Nige - if you do intend to slum it on a bus, get a downstairs seat as you'll have a lot less 'Fuck! This bus is going to fall over!" moments.


My wife and youngest son are traveling this very night on a bus!

She will Phone me tomorrow I have no doubt!

She will of had a poxy night with little sleep and be a proper cnut, bless her!

----------


## Neo

You ask a simple question eh Nige...  :mid: 

The overnight sleeper train is the way forward imo, done it a couple of times back and forth to UT  :Wink:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Nige - if you do intend to slum it on a bus, get a downstairs seat as you'll have a lot less 'Fuck! This bus is going to fall over!" moments.
> 
> 
> Nakhonchai air mate single deck only 21 luxury seats ,, we,ll be ok ,, what will be will be


And you will save that bit extrar that your O.P pointed out!

Safe trip Nigel but they are never good :439:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> You ask a simple question eh Nige... 
> 
> The overnight sleeper train is the way forward imo, done it a couple of times back and forth to UT


simple answer is to fly straight on from Bangkok, but some want to save money  :rofl: 

Get the connecting flight and you will save in the long term!

Each to their own.

----------


## Neo

> Originally Posted by Neo
> 
> 
> You ask a simple question eh Nige... 
> 
> The overnight sleeper train is the way forward imo, done it a couple of times back and forth to UT 
> 
> 
> simple answer is to fly straight on from Bangkok, but some want to save money 
> ...


Yeah but then you got to go through the airport, check your luggage... blah blah blah. Not that I ever flew mind, but the train was a lot less hassle, turn up at 10pm, lock your luggage up with a bike lock, get the bed out when you're ready and snooze all the way, arrive at 6am, unlock said luggage, get off the train, it was pretty cheap too as I recall, for a farang anyway.  Plus you can walk about, have a chat, get a drink, piss in a proper toilet. 

Took a night bus once down to Samui, fok that never again, you can't sleep the roads are just too bouncy, it was a VIP one too I think  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> simple answer is to fly straight on from Bangkok, but some want to save money


Why dont you put your hi-viz jacket and your steel toe capped flip flops on a piss off and take some pictures of your roadworks ?? have they got that new dropped kerb in yet ? how about the white lines ? are they dry yet ?

The thread title is an ask about V.I.P buses from BKK to Udon ,, I got the answer I wanted in the first page and clearly stated so , and yet all you do is sit on here from morning to night to troll away like the twat you are .

----------


## baldrick

> Nakhonchai air


forget all the good words I said about nakonchai air

last saturday I encountered one coming toward me overtaking a truck , I slowed and moved into the motocycle lane but then noticed he was wobbling into that also , so timed it between raised driveways and dropped 2 wheels off onto the dirt

----------


## nigelandjan

^ Yeah but was it the V I P one ??  dont forget they have 5 classes of bus 

You pays your money and takes your choice 

I reckon that was the thrill a minute no aircon pee in a pot chicken on board 50bht bus

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Bellend Dave
> 
> simple answer is to fly straight on from Bangkok, but some want to save money 
> 
> 
> Why dont you put your hi-viz jacket and your steel toe capped flip flops on a piss off and take some pictures of your roadworks ?? have they got that new dropped kerb in yet ? how about the white lines ? are they dry yet ?
> 
> The thread title is an ask about V.I.P buses from BKK to Udon ,, I got the answer I wanted in the first page and clearly stated so , and yet all you do is sit on here from morning to night to troll away like the twat you are .


Calm Down Nigel!

You are the one who made the point that your taking the bus to save a bit of dough!

By the time you pay for your rest up in Bangkok and the Taxi fairs to from you are not going to be saving much.

No need to cop the hump just because I point that out

You should lighten up! ::chitown::

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> ^ Yeah but was it the V I P one ??  dont forget they have 5 classes of bus 
> 
> You pays your money and takes your choice 
> 
> I reckon that was the thrill a minute no aircon pee in a pot chicken on board 50bht bus


My wife took a VIP bus to Udon last night,all she has done is this morning is focking moan down the blower this morning about how shit it was.

She knows the score but likes to save also.

How much are you paying for your ticket Nige?

----------


## nigelandjan

Oh your up are you Gravy ?   





> By the time you pay for your rest up in Bangkok and the Taxi fairs to from you are not going to be saving much.



Ok will give a breakdown of costs as and when we do it 


Only having a larf ( as you keep pointing out for me ) hold on lets add one of these for you  :rofl: 


No need to calm down ,, cool as you like me ,, I just sit back and watch the car crashes unfold ,, anyway some of us have to work ,, so I,m off now to do a days work .

----------


## nigelandjan

> How much are you paying for your ticket Nige?



  £15.60p each  ,, thats the first class  V I P jobby

----------


## Dillinger

Looks like you've missed the boat in Air Asia's sale, there prices are up to 3,000 baht return now.





> £15.60p each ,, thats the first class V I P jobby


That's a fair bit cheaper than National Express I should imagine.

Is there no car hire firm where you can rent a pick up in Bangkok and dump it in Udon Thani fully laden with cheap bangkok crap for the outlaws ?

that's what I'd be enquiring about, at least you get to stop off where and when you like then.

Those buses are for horseshoe-crab bearin' Pikeys :Smile:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> 
> How much are you paying for your ticket Nige?
> 
> 
> 
>   £15.60p each  ,, thats the first class  V I P jobby


Your cab from the airport to Hotel, cost for one night stay and food/drink and then another cab to the bus garage!

You won,t save a great deal mate and lose a day on a boring bus ride.

It takes me a couple of days to get over the U.K to Thai flight,I would not want to be stuck on a bus for the equivalent amount of time the next day. Focking Torture!

You just can,t beat taking a connecting flight.
No pissing about with your luggage touching down in Udon in an hour job done!

All the best to you on your trip anyway.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Looks like you've missed the boat in Air Asia's sale, there prices are up to 3,000 baht return now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> ...


Dill that would probably work out dearer than flying!

If Nigel wanted to piss about like that he would be better of getting the bil to pick him up straight from the Airport.

I have mentioned this early on in the thread.

There are no two ways about it the wise man flies!

----------


## Dillinger

> that would probably work out dearer than flying!


I was only paying 25 quid a day to hire a  Camry with full leather interior over there. It was a few years old but really smooth on the highway.There's a guy on here  who hires out Fortuna's really cheap. He has a new camry too I think

If I fancied a little break in Bangkok, then had to get up to Udon Thani and fancied a bit of an adventure, I'd hire a motor and maybe stop somewhere halfway for the night.

Here's the guy Dave, he lives in Pattaya if you fancy thrapin the fuck out of a 3 litre fully specced Fortuna for 30 quid a day :Smile: 

https://teakdoor.com/classifieds-help...-for-rent.html

https://teakdoor.com/classifieds-help...-for-rent.html

TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum - View Profile: mpm

----------


## Cujo

180 quid return for both of you??
My advice, fuggit, take the flight, save yourself time and headaches.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> 
> that would probably work out dearer than flying!
> 
> 
> I was only paying 25 quid a day to hire a  Camry with full leather interior over there. It was a few years old but really smooth on the highway.There's a guy on here  who hires out Fortuna's really cheap. He has a new camry too I think
> 
> If I fancied a little break in Bangkok, then had to get up to Udon Thani and fancied a bit of an adventure, I'd hire a motor and maybe stop somewhere halfway for the night.
> 
> ...


If you fly in a take a short break in Bangkok for me the bus is just about bearable!

Nige says he is flying in resting up for the night only to catch the bus next morning.

Hiring a motor would only be a bit better than the bus if you had a driver.
Unless they are a big company with with drop points across Thailand, I think you would be expected to pay for someone to collect the motor from Udon.

As for me I have no urge to hire any car to travel around Thailand. :Smile:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> 180 quid return for both of you??
> My advice, fuggit, take the flight, save yourself time and headaches.


Agreed!

----------


## can123

Don't listen to them, Nigel. I took the same journey from Morchit when I was there last time. I was impressed with the comfort and the punctuality. A few nutters on the road but that's what we expect in Thailand, isn't it ?  Our bus driver was good but, unfortunately, I cannot remember the name of the company.

The family met us at Khon Kaen bus station with their 4 x 4 and I drove around Issan for three weeks. I returned to Bangkok by bus, no problems at all.

I think a lack of confidence in their own driving skills may be at the heart of those who tell you to fly. You drive for a living, I have driven nearly a million miles in my life, so we don't need to let the "scaredy cats" talk us out of doing what we want.

It makes you wonder about the validity of other advice given on this forum if there is so much uninformed bollocks written on this thread.

----------


## Dillinger

> Don't listen to them, Nigel. I took the same journey from Morchit when I was there last time. I was impressed with the comfort and the punctuality. A few nutters on the road





> we don't need to let the "scaredy cats" talk us out of doing what we want.


comedy gold that is Taffy  :rofl:

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks for all your help and concern about us and saving our money but this is how it all breaks down .. 

  VIP bus from BKK to Udon direct  730 bht

  Rail link Swampy to Phaiya Thai    45  bht

  Skytrain  Phaya Thai to Mo chit      30 bht 

   Bus to Mo chit bus staiton from Skytrain  15bht

         Total cost to get to Udon from Swampy is 820 bht  each  as opposed to 3000bht + via air ,, so times 2 = 1640 bht    or  6000 + , time is NOT of the essence in a 5 month trip ,, so one day less in mosquito city is in a way a bonus. 


Now the hotel element of it doesn't even come into play .

If as we normally do i.e. fly London to BKK then BKK to Udon the same day we hotel it in Udon before we go home to the sticks , usually the Charonsi hotel around £28 I think last time there.


        The hotel we are staying in Mo chit is £17 for the night 


I repeat once again we are over for 5 months ,, not 5 weeks so time is irrelevant , I do agree however IF we were over for a 3 week stop yes we would plane it up and down ,, but you know with 5 months ,, effectively with no pay + daily living expenses + the fact we are gonna have a new small bungalow built to completion stage ,, yes we can manage it the way I have carefully budgeted things out ,, but if there is a little saving to be made here and there we will take it .

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Seriously, get a taxi from the airport to the bus station. It's a ball ache with no luggage, but with..??!

If you're worried about the cost, it'll work out about the same. I'll even pay the extra if it's more. Jeez Nige! You're on holiday for fek's sake - no need to be a pair of pack horses.

----------


## nigelandjan

You do have a point  about the cases Marmite ,, mind you on the second day most of the sandwiches will be eaten , so the cases will be lighter  :Smile:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Don't listen to them, Nigel. I took the same journey from Morchit when I was there last time. I was impressed with the comfort and the punctuality. A few nutters on the road but that's what we expect in Thailand, isn't it ?  Our bus driver was good but, unfortunately, I cannot remember the name of the company.
> 
> The family met us at Khon Kaen bus station with their 4 x 4 and I drove around Issan for three weeks. I returned to Bangkok by bus, no problems at all.
> 
> I think a lack of confidence in their own driving skills may be at the heart of those who tell you to fly. You drive for a living, I have driven nearly a million miles in my life, so we don't need to let the "scaredy cats" talk us out of doing what we want.
> 
> It makes you wonder about the validity of other advice given on this forum if there is so much uninformed bollocks written on this thread.


Get a life man who in their right mind wants to sit on a focking bus for x amount of hours,especially shortly after a poxy 11 hour flight from the U.K!

You must like bus rides :18:

----------


## can123

> Get a life man who in their right mind wants to sit on a focking bus for x amount of hours,especially shortly after a poxy 11 hour flight from the U.K!
> 
> You must like bus rides


I think I survive and enjoy Thailand better than you have done. He's staying overnight at Morchit before getting on the bus so he will not be getting on the bus immediately after landing. 

It made a pleasant change to sit on the bus and read my Kindle. I'm normally the guy who does all the driving and I enjoyed being driven. If you go by bus, you don't have to piss about with all the nonsense that happens at airports.

Nigel is doing the correct thing. The rest of you seem to be living on "Fantasy Island" going on about your poxy planes all the time.

----------


## Dillinger

There's a Mastercard joke in there somewhere.

OK here goes




> VIP bus from BKK to Udon direct 730 bht
> 
> Rail link Swampy to Phaiya Thai 45 bht
> 
> Skytrain Phaya Thai to Mo chit 30 bht 
> 
> Bus to Mo chit bus staiton from Skytrain 15bht


The look on Nige's face when the driver falls asleep and the bus careers off a cliff...Priceless.

No,maybe not

----------


## Dillinger

> VIP bus from BKK to Udon direct 730 bht
> 
> Rail link Swampy to Phaiya Thai 45 bht
> 
> Skytrain Phaya Thai to Mo chit 30 bht 
> 
> Bus to Mo chit bus staiton from Skytrain 15bht


The inlaws mumblings of  "farang  kee nok" at Udon bus station.... Priceless :Smile:

----------


## Makmak456

Book seats on a double decker bus, on the bottom.
I have lost track of how many times that I have gone to NE Thailand by bus.
And I am still alive  :Smile:  :bananaman:

----------


## nigelandjan

> He's staying overnight at Morchit before getting on the bus so he will not be getting on the bus immediately after landing.


Yes well spotted , indeed we arrive in BKK at 3pm the day before ,, so it will be a nice shower + chill out at the local market near the hotel with the wife getting her hit of spiciness ,, then a good 12 hours in bed before boarding the 10am bus in the morning .

 There is no rush

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> 
> Get a life man who in their right mind wants to sit on a focking bus for x amount of hours,especially shortly after a poxy 11 hour flight from the U.K!
> 
> You must like bus rides
> 
> 
> I think I survive and enjoy Thailand better than you have done. He's staying overnight at Morchit before getting on the bus so he will not be getting on the bus immediately after landing. 
> 
> ...


What's 'fantasy island' about flying?
'Poxy planes'  :rofl: 

Are you afraid to fly?

For the time and headaches it's save i'd fly, especially considering the airfare is so low.

You are a plank aren't you.



> The rest of you seem to be living on "Fantasy Island" going on about your poxy planes all the time.


I reckon that's one of the funniest things I've seen written here for ages, :rofl:

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> VIP bus from BKK to Udon direct 730 bht
> 
> Rail link Swampy to Phaiya Thai 45 bht
> 
> Skytrain Phaya Thai to Mo chit 30 bht 
> 
> Bus to Mo chit bus staiton from Skytrain 15bht
> ...


Owe you a green for that, priceless. :smiley laughing:

----------


## klong toey

Bloody hell Nig taxi to Mo chit,we were at Mo chit a while back Gert likes to save money darling we sit motorbike to the BTS then go to Suk soi 16 then sit motorbike back to our Condo,with our luggage not much been away for a few days.
Okay darling you sit motorbike i am getting a taxi only cost 150 baht think i saved money she only calculates how much it will cost 1 person .

----------


## nigelandjan

> For the time and headaches it's save i'd fly, especially considering the airfare is so low.


 Yeah but your kinda hi-so managerial material mate ,, our party consists of an underpaid truck driver and care worker ,, we are but poor simple folk  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> we are but poor simple folk


When you first booked your flights, did you look at transferring to Udon at Swampy ?

Even Thai Airways only add on an extra 60 buff for the extra return flight.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> For the time and headaches it's save i'd fly, especially considering the airfare is so low.
> 
> 
>  Yeah but your kinda hi-so managerial material mate ,, our party consists of an underpaid truck driver and care worker ,, we are but poor simple folk


You should put in a bit of overtime then!

Shaw you can earn or even save that small amount that your making so much fuss about saving.

I reckon you just like bus rides  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## nigelandjan

> You should put in a bit of overtime then!


I work the maximum allowed by law each week Gravy , I have no choice , but I have a very happy and contented life as I am thanks ,, a few paints , a few pastels , a few crayons and a few sheets of paper ,,its the way to go for me

----------


## nigelandjan

> When you first booked your flights, did you look at transferring to Udon at Swampy ?


Yes mate been there done it many times ,, BUT your also looking at around £1900 for the flight from UK for the 2 of us as opposed to the £1100 it cost us on BA .

Dont forget its a 5 month ticket mate ,, its not your run of the mill 30 day truanch ,, there are plenty of tickets in that bracket , but for 5 months they thin right out.

British Airways direct suprised me with that fare ,, beat off even the cheap Indian muti shuffle trips

----------


## laymond

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> For the time and headaches it's save i'd fly, especially considering the airfare is so low.
> 
> 
> Yeah but your kinda hi-so managerial material mate ,, our party consists of an underpaid truck driver and care worker ,, we are but poor simple folk


horses for courses nige,as long as you and the misses are happy, that's all that matters really.
ps, koojo the hi-so managerial material,is a very loose term. :Smile:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> 
> You should put in a bit of overtime then!
> 
> 
> I work the maximum allowed by law each week Gravy , I have no choice , but I have a very happy and contented life as I am thanks ,, a few paints , a few pastels , a few crayons and a few sheets of paper ,,its the way to go for me


Nice to hear that Nigel not that its been suggested that you don,t!

You should be able to knock out a couple of paintings on the bus,sure have enough time. Enjoy the ride  :Smile:

----------


## Bangyai

> Originally Posted by can123
> 
>  He's staying overnight at Morchit before getting on the bus so he will not be getting on the bus immediately after landing.
> 
> 
> Yes well spotted , indeed we arrive in BKK at 3pm the day before ,, so it will be a nice shower + chill out at the local market near the hotel with the wife getting her hit of spiciness ,, then a good 12 hours in bed before boarding the 10am bus in the morning .
> 
> There is no rush


No hotels within walking distance of Mor Chit so a short taxi ride will be needed.
Nearest cluster of hotels is down on Pradthibat.

Havn't read the whole thread but if you are going by Nakorn Chai Air don't forget that they don't depart from Mor Chit. They have their own bus depot a couple of k up the road. Also, they only have 1 VIP bus that runs during the day so you will need to book in advance. Most VIP buses leave at night. Just to go to KK I tried to book 4 days in advance but no seats available so we had to take a double decker with Chan tour.Plenty of the departing throughout the day but their most expensive one is the best . Super VIP or something. Despite the bad press it was very comfortable and our driver seemed to have his brain in gear. Seats go right backto about 45 degrees so easy to get some sleep too.





Wouldn't go downstairs either....too claustrophobic. Upstairs seat, not at the front or back and not too near the toilet. Have a good shit before you get on . The onboard shitter is for a completely different level of masochist and best avoided....especially after someone else has pebbledashed it.

If you compare Londons major bus depot at Victoria to Mor Chit you'll notice that whereas Victoria only has room for about 12 coaches, Mor Chit is huge. Then you have Ekkamai and the Southern bus terminal to add to Mor Chit. When you consider the sheer number of buses leaving Bangkok all day and night its actually surprising there are not _more_ accidents. I've traveled on hundreds never even seen an accident. Broken down a few times though.

Anyway, good luck with it Nige. I recently came back from Ubon and could not get a seat on a VIP bus for the daytime so paid 500 for an ordinary air con coach.
20 minutes down the road Ms Bangyai was looking green and I had had enough. We jumped ship just out of Ubon, got a taxi to the airport and flew back instead for 2100 each . If it isn't a VIP coach , don't even think about a 10 hour ride on a non VIP one unless you are a young and smelly back packer.

----------


## nigelandjan

Cheers for the heads up BY  mate ,, I have allready spoken to the lovely at NCA she is gonna let me book the tickets 45 days from when we go so hopefully be ok .

The VIP one is 21 seats only single deck .

Our hotel is about a 10 min taxi ride from NCA bus depot ,, not mochit . 


Now here,s the rub IF ,, we cannot get his booked it will be air at whatever cost

----------


## Bangyai

> Cheers for the heads up BY mate ,, I have allready spoken to the lovely at NCA she is gonna let me book the tickets 45 days from when we go so hopefully be ok .


Yep.... NCA are reckoned to be the best and safest. Just make sure you bag the window seat to enjoy the view. If Jan is anything like the adverage Thai she'll start feeling sleepy as soon as she sees the bus. By the time you get to Rangsit she'll already be in the land of nod.

If during the journey the stewardess offers felatio be firm but polite and decline. They might have just had a spicey Som Tam   :Smile:

----------


## can123

> Are you afraid to fly?


Yes, I'm terrified of flying. That's why I walk to Thailand. ( You daft bugger ! )

----------


## baldrick

> Now here,s the rub IF ,, we cannot get his booked it will be air at whatever cost


I went looking for the video from the car cam of the NCA bus coming at me head on - but it has been erased 

I would have liked to post it for you  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

I've driven thousands of KLM's throughout Thailand and consider all on coming vehicles as a potential head on collision.

I drive accordingly ready to take evasive action as its just the way it is in road travel in Thailand. 

Normal stuff and nothing to get to excited about.

----------


## baldrick

> Normal stuff and nothing to get to excited about.


yes , you always must be looking as to where you will maybe have to fit

but I still tell them they are fcuking useless cunts - doubt they can hear me and they are probably not looking at my lips moving

----------


## nigelandjan

> I've driven thousands of KLM's throughout Thailand and consider all on coming vehicles as a potential head on collision.
> 
> I drive accordingly ready to take evasive action as its just the way it is in road travel in Thailand. 
> 
> Normal stuff and nothing to get to excited about.


Yup I concur with Tel nail bang on the head .

In the 14 visits I have made , driven every time bloody thousands of kms ,, infact my FIL was amazed at my knowledge of how to travel around , even knowing some of the locals shortcuts.

In survival mode whenever I drive through ANY junction whether or not they have traffic lights , I allways assume some doughnut is gonna drive straight across in front of me ,, never go just blattering through the Thai way ,, ie it,ll be all right !

Not saying me luck wont run out ,, but you just have to expect the unexpected all the time

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks a lot AO for those kind words ,, BTW  just because were heading up Country then mate it dont mean we wont be back down again ,, were over for 5 months ,, we will be around .

I gotta come back with Satnavs egg poacher and his sour sweets ( thats if we both stop eating the bloody things )

----------


## stewieg

> Just looking at options getting up from BKK to Udon on our upcoming trip , and as were gonna be over for 5 months there is no mad rush , so was thinking of saving a few bob by bussing it up as the plane now is about £180 return for the two of us . 
> 
> Thing is I have done a bit of research and I cant find a website for a VIP bus , so does anyone have a link ? or could kindly point me in the right direction ? 
> 
> I know Chan tours ? have VIP busses but I,m buggered if I can find em ,, all I keep getting is trips to the Carribean ,, on second thoughts


I did this in April, I was going to Korat. Iknow there are plenty of buses to Korat but having never been to Morchit before I did some research and everyone was helpful but in the end it came down to going there and asking where the bus leaves from. Upon entering I asked first one person where I can get my bus and was guided to the stop where I got in a van and not a bus. I think you might have to do the same.

----------


## aging one

> I did this in April, I was going to Korat. Iknow there are plenty of buses to Korat but having never been to Morchit before I did some research and everyone was helpful but in the end it came down to going there and asking where the bus leaves from. Upon entering I asked first one person where I can get my bus and was guided to the stop where I got in a van and not a bus. I think you might have to do the same.


Nigel has stated several times if he cant buy his vip bus ticket in advance and know he is on it he will fly. He is not an idiot.

----------


## johnj

I did the Chan Tour Udon to Bangkok a couple of months ago. When I arrived at Morchit and tried to get off the bus, I was accosted by all the pirate cabs and put my rucksack and computercase down for a moment while I retrieved my main bag from the bus luggage compartment. Luckily having used Morchit on many occasions as soon as I put my bags on the ground I immediately picked them up again as there was a young scroat just waiting to nick my computercase. If you or anyone else reading this and intends using Morchit, becareful as that place is full of opportunistic thieves, just waiting for gullible people to steal off. I had a Thai friend waiting for a bus to Udon at Morchit, he was on his mobile in daylight at the bus stand and two juveniles road past him on a motorbike and snatched hie expensive mobile right out of his hand. Personally I would rather pay for the airticket rather than risk using that bus station. If you intend using the bus, then catch the onefrom the airport bus station at least its pretty safe there, although its many years since I've used the airport station, but it will definitely be safer.

----------


## Satonic

> Thanks a lot AO for those kind words ,, BTW  just because were heading up Country then mate it dont mean we wont be back down again ,, were over for 5 months ,, we will be around .
> 
> I gotta come back with Satnavs egg poacher and his sour sweets ( thats if we both stop eating the bloody things )


I love you  :Smile: 



(Stop eating my sweets)

----------


## baldrick

> becareful as that place is full of opportunistic thieves


yes - but any capital city bus station is infested with thieves - easy pickinngs




> I had a Thai friend waiting for a bus to Udon at Morchit, he was on his mobile in daylight at the bus stand and two juveniles road past him on a motorbike and snatched hie expensive mobile right out of his hand.


he was lucky - the city where I work , a month ago a french girl back packer did not let go of her backpack when 2 scum on a motorcycle tried to take it from her - she lost her hand to a machette - this was in the main street

you are a fool if you display wealth - just asking for stupid thieves to target you

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> I did the Chan Tour Udon to Bangkok a couple of months ago. When I arrived at Morchit and tried to get off the bus, I was accosted by all the pirate cabs and put my rucksack and computercase down for a moment while I retrieved my main bag from the bus luggage compartment. Luckily having used Morchit on many occasions as soon as I put my bags on the ground I immediately picked them up again as there was a young scroat just waiting to nick my computercase. If you or anyone else reading this and intends using Morchit, becareful as that place is full of opportunistic thieves, just waiting for gullible people to steal off. I had a Thai friend waiting for a bus to Udon at Morchit, he was on his mobile in daylight at the bus stand and two juveniles road past him on a motorbike and snatched hie expensive mobile right out of his hand. Personally I would rather pay for the airticket rather than risk using that bus station. If you intend using the bus, then catch the onefrom the airport bus station at least its pretty safe there, although its many years since I've used the airport station, but it will definitely be safer.


Load of bollocks

"I had a Thai friend waiting for a bus to Udon at Morchit, he was on his  mobile in daylight at the bus stand and two juveniles road past him on a  motorbike and snatched hie expensive mobile right out of his hand"

There are no mopeds allowed in the bus station.

----------


## can123

Nigel, just do it. There are people on here who will tell you

(i) how to wash your hair,

(ii) tell you how you should tie your shoelaces,

(iii) tell you what you should and should not eat,

(iv) tell you to wear clean underpants in case you have to go to hospital after being hit by a bus,

(v) in fact, they are just "a bunch of bessies".

Missus told me that we travelled with Nakhon Chai.

¹¤ÃªÑÂáÍÃì ÃÑ¡ÉìâÅ¡ :: à·ÕèÂÇÃ¶Í¹ØÃÑ¡Éì¾ÅÑ§§Ò¹ à¾×èÍ¤Ø³ à¾×èÍâÅ¡

----------


## Dillinger

You're a funny guy Can and you don't even know it 






> Nigel, just do it. There are people on here who will tell you
> 
> (i) how to wash your hair,
> 
> (ii) tell you how you should tie your shoelaces,
> 
> (iii) tell you what you should and should not eat,
> 
> (iv) tell you to wear clean underpants in case you have to go to hospital after being hit by a bus,
> ...






> Missus told me..............


 :rofl:  :rofl:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by johnj
> 
> becareful as that place is full of opportunistic thieves
> 
> 
> yes - but any capital city bus station is infested with thieves - easy pickinngs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A favourite trick in China used to be the holdup.
Halfway through the journey a couple of passengers would get up and force the driver to stop. Relieve the passengers of their money and valuables, and take off with their accomplaces in the car that had been following.
They fixed that by taking video of everyone on the bus before departing.
The other one is the guys hiding in checked suitcases getting out in the luggage compartment and opening the bags and stealing the valuables.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> A favourite trick in China used to be the holdup. Halfway through the journey a couple of passengers would get up and force the driver to stop. Relieve the passengers of their money and valuables, and take off with their accomplaces in the car that had been following. They fixed that by taking video of everyone on the bus before departing. The other one is the guys hiding in checked suitcases getting out in the luggage compartment and opening the bags and stealing the valuables.


I went on a great bus in China. Driver had converted a bog standard coach into a 50 bed sleeping emporium. Spent a good few hours chatting up a super hot treacle and none of my shit went missing. Some you win ay?  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> A favourite trick in China used to be the holdup. Halfway through the journey a couple of passengers would get up and force the driver to stop. Relieve the passengers of their money and valuables, and take off with their accomplaces in the car that had been following. They fixed that by taking video of everyone on the bus before departing. The other one is the guys hiding in checked suitcases getting out in the luggage compartment and opening the bags and stealing the valuables.
> 
> 
> I went on a great bus in China. Driver had converted a bog standard coach into a 50 bed sleeping emporium. Spent a good few hours chatting up a super hot treacle and none of my shit went missing. Some you win ay?


China's generally pretty safe if you keep your wits about you.
A friend tells the story of the time on an overnight train he woke up in the early hours to the sight of a bunch of guys relieving sleeping passengers of their valuables.
They pointed a knife at him and made the SSHH sign and he thought caution is the better part of vaour and went back to sleep.

----------


## nigelandjan

> where I can get my bus and was guided to the stop where I got in a van and not a bus. I think you might have to do the same.


 Yeah thanks for the heads up mate ,, did anyone tell you about the sinsott agreement whilst you were there ??  I  can guess the the outcome 





> I love you


 Well I,m stumped for words mate !!  do you know thats the 2nd best offer I,ve had today  :Smile: 

  BTW ,, I am a married man , allthough that might not nessarilly matter as I have served my 3 year probation so I guess the old mai noi thingy comes into play now  :Smile: 





> (Stop eating my sweets)



   No !

----------


## nigelandjan

Well bit of an update and some good news .

NCA website is now 24/7 ,, 365 days of the year like they're office in BKK .

You can book well in advance , unlike before only 45 days before your journey .

Needless to say I have booked this afternoon for our trip on the 26th Oct and I even have the seat numbers , just have to pay with the code I have at the nearest 7/11 before we travel . 

Happy days  :Smile:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Well bit of an update and some good news .
> 
> NCA website is now 24/7 ,, 365 days of the year like they're office in BKK .
> 
> You can book well in advance , unlike before only 45 days before your journey .
> 
> Needless to say I have booked this afternoon for our trip on the 26th Oct and I even have the seat numbers , just have to pay with the code I have at the nearest 7/11 before we travel . 
> 
> Happy days


I think every T.D member has just climaxed Nige that is wonderful news enjoy that bus ride!

For the love of God could someone actually be that hard up or tight fisted not to fly,let alone get excited about that future bus ride  :Confused:

----------


## nigelandjan

Thats not nice Gravy !  check your repo box I just greened and complimented you in the art thread  :ourrules:

----------


## peterpan

problem is that people who live over seas arent exposed daily by the fcking idiots on the road here,I  am in an hour going a short distance to Bg c, I will drive but carefully, as I know that at the nearest cross over, a bus or lorry will come belting thru a red light with out a care in the world. 
They cannot give fuck, I am a little amazed that his loverly lady doesn't say NO BUS. 
Perhaps she has been pommyfied?

----------


## Boon Mee

> I've driven thousands of KLM's throughout Thailand and consider all on coming vehicles as a potential head on collision.
> 
> I drive accordingly ready to take evasive action as its just the way it is in road travel in Thailand. 
> 
> Normal stuff and nothing to get to excited about.


My awareness goes up another notch when driving a road with no or little shoulders.  You always need to swerve over to them due to oncoming traffic & avoiding motocye's etc coming the other direction.

Agree it's all normal stuff here in LOS.

It is what it is and you just make allowances for it.  The button to pull in your wing mirrors is a handy one!  :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

True enough BM, I have driven 10000's of kms here, but now I drive like a pussy, slow but sure, but no flucking way am I going in  bus and trust my life to a brain dead part time rice farmer.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Thats not nice Gravy !  check your repo box I just greened and complimented you in the art thread


Sorry Nige! but I just don,t like long boring bus trips and apart from one all the drivers have been crazy.

I do my best to avoid bus trips whenever possible.

Traveling back from Issan to Bangkok it was more convenient to get the bus 10 k away in Sang Khom rather than making my way to Udon,which is just under two hours away from the village.

----------


## peterpan

that means you live near My self and Marmite, I shall have to give you marmites adress so you two can have a beer together.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> that means you live near My self and Marmite, I shall have to give you marmites adress so you two can have a beer together.


No we just have land up that way now I'm in Jomtien.

My inlaws are at a bearable distance now  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I shall have to give you marmites adress so you two can have a beer together.


I don't need any tarmac laying.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> I shall have to give you marmites adress so you two can have a beer together.
> 
> 
> I don't need any tarmac laying.


Never tried laying tarmac but have done some block paving if that,s any good  :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

You missed some thing there Dave, Marmite is a good guy, despite a tendancy to waffle on  a bit.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> You missed some thing there Dave, Marmite is a good guy, despite a tendancy to waffle on  a bit.


I know hes having a laugh Pete,but I have actually done some block paving.  :Smile:

----------


## Gerbil

> I don't need any tarmac laying.


That doesn't normally stop them.  :Smile:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> I don't need any tarmac laying.
> 
> 
> That doesn't normally stop them.


How do you know ?

Have you been ripped of by a Gypsy conman  :rofl:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> You missed some thing there Dave, Marmite is a good guy, despite a tendancy to waffle on a bit.


Doesn't change the fact that he should have held out for a 650  :Smile: 
(looking at the HP terms as we speak  :Smile:  )

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> You missed some thing there Dave, Marmite is a good guy, despite a tendancy to waffle on a bit.
> 
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that he should have held out for a 650 
> (looking at the HP terms as we speak  )


I will be getting a 650 in the future.

----------


## peterpan

See what I mean, a 650. He can't even handle his step thu.

----------


## nigelandjan

Now why am I not surprised ? 

Is it the cynic in me or am I just about Thai wise enough to know these things now ?

 I reckon the latter ,anyway I doubt any of you reading this will be surprised either ,,

 so yesterday just under a week away from our booked up journey  complete with confirmation  number and our allocated seats 2D + 2C leaving BKK on the 26th at 9.50am , ,, I made the call to make sure all was in order .

 Now as I have been with my nose to the grindstone learning Thai I opened up with a confident " Sawatt de krup " which rapidly desended into " can I speak to someone in English ?"

" Ah hello just calling to confirm my booking ref bla de bla is all in order "

 " Repeat the number sir please " came the reply .

 so I did 

  " No sir we cancel , 1 month ago now "  mabe when you turn up on the day we have cancellation , or mabe the next day " 


 We are now booked on the Air Asia flight out of Don Muang same day same time , and I have allready printed our boarding passes and checked in online ,, not too bad as I allready have the hotel booked in Moorchit the night before , so in the same(ish) area.

£40 more than the bus , so I guess its gonna be chrome handles on the new build instead of gold ones   :mid:

----------


## Dillinger

Have you worked out how your going to get to Mo Chit  from swampy yet ?

The airport rail link and BTS is the quickest, if you dont mind humping your luggage around.

----------


## Bangyai

Hope Air Asia don't cancel your flight at the last minute like they did to me when flying to Penang. Very inconvenient. Come to think of it...Nok Air are sometimes cheaper than Air Asia. They were when we flew from Ubon without a booking.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Have you worked out how your going to get to Mo Chit from swampy yet ?


Taxi is the only viable option.

----------


## klong toey

No Nig is going on the cheap city line to Phaya Thai then motorbike to Mo Chit.
Think there is a BTS station near by so he can walk from there stretch there legs a bit.

----------


## nigelandjan

Cheers Dill we got it mate ,, and no I dont mind a bit of humping  :Smile: 

        ( even at my age )

----------

